# Catapult. Epic video clip



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

1:11 epic rock shot!

where do I get one of these blingy jackets?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

1970 called. Its looking for Catapult.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh yeah!!!! :headbang:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

further proof that some things are best left undisturbed . ABG , i dont know if i should laugh at this or poke out my eyes and eardrums .


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
ABG, you owe me dude 
155 seconds of my life that will never grow back  
Cheers
Rafał


----------

